# Installed Camber Kit Today w/pics



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

whats up guys, i bought my camber kit around a month or two ago, and finally got around to puttin it in today, just wanted to share pics of the install, and also a question , i only got to do one side today because the stock wheel lock key broke when tryin to get off the other tire, anyone know what i can do about this, can i just go to nissan to get another key or what will i have to do, cause i need to be able to get these wheel locks off, any info will be appreciated, well now onto the pics . . .


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Im pretty sure that you can go to the dealer and buy a new one.


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

k, thanks, im gonna call them up in the next few days and find out, im hopin i can , and if so, its not gonna cost me an arm and a leg


----------

